# [Wiki] List of UWRs



## Carrot (Dec 17, 2011)

*Hey guys, I just added a new section to the wiki: *Click here

I think that it shouldn't bee too hard for people to figure out how to edit it for changes.

Would you guys please finalize it and keep it updated? please don't change type of results (avg12, avg5,Mo5) etc. I tried to choose the best options, and I don't want single, avg5, avg7, avg12, avg50, avg80, avg100, avg250, avg500 and avg1000 for one event! Please keep it clean! if you want to do such changes, post it in this thread so people can feel free to find pros and cons

*For another list of UWRs CLicKy HeRE.*

Hope you guys like it (*I might have forgot some obvious events, feel free to add those*)

Puzzles faster than 45 seconds= avg5, avg12, avg100
Puzzles slower than 45 seconds= Single, avg5, avg12
Blind events=Single, avg5
Multi BLD=Single


/Odder


----------



## Owen (Dec 17, 2011)

"Official useless events" and "Unofficial cool events" are not neutral point of view.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 17, 2011)

Owen said:


> "Official useless events" and "Unofficial cool events" are not neutral point of view.


 
Do you know how boring it was setting up all those tables? Feel free to change those


----------



## Owen (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, I changed a few things. Looks great so far.

That reminds we, the wiki is an absolute mess. I'm tempted to use my whole weekend editing it.


----------



## asportking (Dec 17, 2011)

Owen said:


> That reminds we, the wiki is an absolute mess. I'm tempted to use my whole weekend editing it.


I agree, it still says that the QJ 4x4 is one of the best 4x4s on the market.


----------



## tim (Dec 17, 2011)

Odder said:


> Blind events=Single, *Mo5*


 
Why? People usually use Avg5 for BLD as well (at least in the accomplishment thread).

Great idea, btw. So no one needs to maintain that list.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 17, 2011)

tim said:


> Why? People usually use Avg5 for BLD as well (at least in the accomplishment thread).
> 
> Great idea, btw. So no one needs to maintain that list.


 
Thank you! I hoped for some bld guy to comment on my choice since I really don't know what format people are using at home for BLD


----------



## Florian (Dec 18, 2011)

Feliks got 
34.xx avg of 12 in 4x4 and that even more than once

For 2x2 we should only use Stackmat PB's - Feliks is Keyboard


----------



## Owen (Dec 18, 2011)

Florian said:


> For 2x2 we should only use Stackmat PB's - Feliks is Keyboard


 
I disagree. UWRs should count regardless of the timer.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 18, 2011)

Do MultiBLD UWRs have to be sub-60?


----------



## whauk (Dec 18, 2011)

i would like to see a structure like:
nxnxn puzzles
other 6 sided puzzles
12-sided puzzles
4-sided puzzles
folding puzzles
(and so on...)
and then subcategories like OH, WF, BLD, underwater, teamsolve, teamblind etc


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2011)

Can someone use rowspan (or something similar) to list each event name once? I think it would be much easier to read. I tried to do it myself, but the overuse of templates made my attempt not work.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 18, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Can someone use rowspan (or something similar) to list each event name once? I think it would be much easier to read. I tried to do it myself, but the overuse of templates made my attempt not work.


 
it took me ages to figure out how to even make a table  So I have no idea to solve that problem


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll try again on a test page


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

No average of 100 for 5x5? I remember seeing in the accomplishment thread a few months ago Michal Halczuk having some crazy fast avg of 100. I am sure it was sub 1:05.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2011)

Here ya go, table pwnage :3 http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/User:Qqwref/List_of_UWRs

I'd like to see some singles too, at least in the longer events - it's definitely worth recording, since luck only goes so far. And it's especially important in magic/MM - honestly, the single rank is actually the most important there


----------



## Carrot (Dec 18, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Here ya go, table pwnage :3 http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/User:Qqwref/List_of_UWRs
> 
> I'd like to see some singles too, at least in the longer events - it's definitely worth recording, since luck only goes so far. And it's especially important in magic/MM - honestly, the single rank is actually the most important there


 
DO IT!! It looks freaking awesome!

(I don't really know what formats people are measuring times in, I just know that singles are lols in the events I'm practising, yes megaminx singles are lols)


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 18, 2011)

I added team BLD. Should this be divided between skype/irl?

Also, shouldn't it be titled List of UWRs and not UWR?


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think a sim section should be added.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 18, 2011)

Florian said:


> Feliks got
> 34.xx avg of 12 in 4x4 and that even more than once
> 
> For 2x2 we should only use Stackmat PB's - Feliks is Keyboard



Doesn't really matter, because Bill Wang has a 1.70 avg12 w/ stackmat.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> I think a sim section should be added.


I already have a PRs page 

Kidding, kidding. But real cube UWRs are more interesting and much, much more highly contested.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 18, 2011)

qqwref, I changed it to the new tables 


People, if you are aware of any times that are faster than the ones listed, try update it yourself! It's super easy to edit the wiki


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 18, 2011)

Why there is an uwr for 3x3 single and for 2x2 and 4x4 and other events?


----------



## Escher (Dec 18, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Why there is an uwr for 3x3 single and for 2x2 and 4x4 and other events?


 
Cos single for those small puzzles is dumb (trust me)


----------



## Florian (Dec 18, 2011)

For UWR witch are on video there should be a button to click on.
For example Zane's 5x5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pAJhs1_I1s&


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 18, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Doesn't really matter, because Bill Wang has a 1.70 avg12 w/ stackmat.


 
Um, my PB is 1.75 average of 12 (stackmat).


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 23, 2011)

Why isn't there a feet section or a FMC section? Because there is a section for all the other events?

Anyway I made some changes:

Michal Pleskowicz holds OH avg 100 not Michal Halczuk :fp
Christopher Olson 2.07 2x2 avg 100
Kevin Hays 1:59.38 6x6 avg 12 (not 1:59.62)
Bill Wang 3:10.67 4BLD avg 5
Sam Zhixiao Wang Clock 5.69 avg 5 and 6.06 avg 12

Edit: 
Square 1 8.52, 10.21 and 11.76 averages by Simon Crawford
The average of 100 was posted in the accomplishment as 11.73 but after importing them into qqtimer, it showed that it was 11.76...(I removed all the notes as well...)


----------

